# Government Subsidy scheme with no top up is this legal?



## BradyJ2018 (3 May 2020)

Husband worked for company for twenty years, temporarily laid off April 14th, and received this email Saturday night 11pm and told to return signed by Monday 4pm.
Company is bringing them back to work Tuesday on a wage subsidy scheme of €1517 per month with no top up.

If he doesn’t agree to this where do he stand in terms of years of service to company? are companies not meant to offer top up with this scheme any advice welcomed


----------

